# Neuanfang/Wiedereinstieg



## Macaroli (27. Oktober 2007)

Mit einer besonderen Aktion für alle Neu- bzw. Wiedereinsteiger wollen wir einmal ein etwas anderes Angebot machen. Immer wieder hören wir von Leuten, die Probleme haben Gruppen für Instanzen zu finden, wenn sie ihre Charaktere auf dem Weg zu immer größeren Heldentaten nach vorne bringen wollen.

Die Todesminen sind vielleicht noch kein Problem, aber viele haben die Blackfatom-Tiefen noch nie von innen gesehen, nicht weil sie nicht wollten, sondern weil sie nie eine Gruppe gefunden haben.

Darauf zielen wir ab. Wir bieten innerhalb der nächsten Woche an, 10 Plätze für neue Charaktere in unserer Gilde einzurichten, um eine Gruppe zu finden, die im Idealfall zusammen wächst bis in die großen Instanzen. Die Plätze können evtl. auch noch erweitert werden, aber zunächst sollte dies erstmal auf 10 (plus, minus ein oder zwei Leute) begrenzt werden.

Die Idee kam uns selbst, als wir unsere Twinks begonnen hatten und die Schwierigkeiten bei der Gruppensuche bemerkt hatten.

Unsere Gilde besteht seit über einem Jahr und hat nun vor damit neue Spieler zu fördern. 

Wir bieten an, uns mittels unserer Twinks (!) selbst an diesen Gruppen zu beteiligen. Und zwar nur mit den Twinks! Es ist nicht geplant mit unseren 70ern andere zu ziehen. Die Instanzen und Quests sollen bewußt immer auf eine angemessene Art und Weise gemeistert werden.

Genaueres ist hier zu erfahren: Neue Charaktere Aktion

Kontaktaufnahme über: 
Neue Helden
oder in Azeroth, prinzipiell jeder Spieler unserer Gilde, aber gezielte Fragen am besten an den Priester Macatuck.

Starttermin: Donnerstag der 01.11.2007
Ort: Sturmwind
*Macatuck* wird ab 18.30 Uhr mind. eine Stunde lang Fragen beantworten können

Wichtige Voraussetzungen:
Charakter ca. unter Lvl 15 (ab Lvl 1 ist die Teilnahme möglich)
Wir sind auf einem Rollenspielserver (RP-PvP), also ist die Akzeptanz der dortigen Richtlinien Voraussetzung dafür!

Homepage:
The Legend of Twilight


----------



## x3n0n (27. Oktober 2007)

Sehr nice, finde ich mal eine gute Aktion, es gibt nicht mehr sehr viele Gilden die sowas machen...


----------



## Macaroli (1. November 2007)

Danke, heute wird der inoffizielle Start der Aktion sein. Aber 18.30 Uhr wird Macatuck unser Priester in Sturmwind erreichbar sein. Weitere Anfragen oder Bewerbungen können noch an uns gesendet werden, auch die nächsten Tage noch. Danke, für alle bisherigen Anfragen.


----------



## Macaroli (6. November 2007)

Neue Helden II.
-
Allianz - RP-PvP

Auf Grund der positiven Rückmeldungen, die wir für die erste Aktion erhalten hatten, wollen wir nun ein zweites Mal besonders die Neu- und Wiedereinsteiger ansprechen und ihnen ein Angebot machen, &#8222;dass sie unmöglich ablehnen können&#8220; (Zitat Ende). 

Wie wollen anbieten, dass sich ca. 5 &#8211; 10 Spieler finden, die gleichzeitig beginnen. Zusammen kann diese Gruppe dann mit Unterstützung von unseren Stammspielern durch die Instanzen und Gruppenquests.

Im Vordergrund steht nach wie vor ein angemessenes Spielen in den Levelbereichen, die man eben gerade hat. Es soll niemand durch Instanzen oder Gebieten gezogen werden, jeder soll das Spiel so erfahren, wie beim allerersten WoW-Durchgang.

Starttermin: Mittwoch der 14.11.2007
Ort: Sturmwind
*Macatuck* wird ab 20.00 Uhr mind. eine Stunde lang Fragen beantworten können

Voraussetzungen:
Erfolgreiche Anmeldung im Spiel
Charakter ab Lvl 1 (aber nicht sehr viel weiter als 15 &#8211; sonst würde das am Sinn vorbei gehen)

Genaue Informationen:
Neue Helden II.

Kontaktaufnahme über: 
Neue Helden - Anfragen
oder in Azeroth, prinzipiell jeder Spieler unserer Gilde, aber gezielte Fragen am besten an den Priester Macatuck.

Ab sofort können Anfragen gestellt werden!

Homepage:
The Legend of Twilight


----------



## Hicks1 (8. November 2007)

Also das nen ich mal eine schöne Idee. Wünsche euch damit viel Erfolg und allen Teilnehmern viel Spass.

Lg.


----------



## Macaroli (14. November 2007)

Ja, vielen Dank, also morgen wäre der inoffizielle Start. Ab 20.00 Uhr bin ich im Spiel erreichbar.


----------

